# what do you keep in your trailer?



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

Our trailer will be ready in a couple weeks more or less. What do we need to keep in our trailer? I know water buckets with lids and bungees, also first aid kit and extra lead ropes, a knife... what else do we need that we haven't thought about? Thanks....

Hoofprints your trailer is just about ready!!


----------



## rum4 (Feb 28, 2010)

Make sure you have a spare tire and the tools to remove the tire from the trailer and put the spare on. Also need a way to jack the tire up off the ground to change it.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm still putting my stuff together. So far I have

Fire extinguisher
5 gallon water jug
extra leads and halters
first aid kit - human and horsey
extra reins/girth
copies of my horse's rabies/coggins (never know when I might need them)


----------



## Scoope (Oct 19, 2010)

After breaking down travelling with small kids and having to wait 7 hours for the roadside support I allways keep a few tins of beans/fruit/tuna and a can opener/rice pudding in the truck along with some powder milk and allways throw in a loaf of bread/box of crackers before we leave if we are going more than a hour out of town. 

Random I know but it means that we have some sort of food available for small hungry tummies and we can make milk from the milk powder and the water on the truck if need be. 

I also always have a couple of towels and blankets (human) as well as bed clothes for the sleeper. We have a 4 horse truck with living area though , when we had the 2 horse trailer we still kept a few towels on board.

Nappies or womens sanitary pads are good to put in the first aid kit too - for the horse , not for the people, really useful.


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

thank you! All are good ideas. I'm sure my hubby has thought of trailer jack and fire extinguisher. Well, we are on the right track!


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Another thing your hubby probably already thought of is a tool kit. Screwdrivers, a hammer, pliers, etc. We have a portable grill in ours, a collapsible wheelbarrow, extra ropes and halters, protective boots for the horses, extra jackets for ourselves, and collapsible chairs. We also installed a water tank. Before we bought our trailer (it was used), someone had installed a hay rack. They had installed a water tank in the hay rack but took it out before we got it.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

garlicbunny said:


> Our trailer will be ready in a couple weeks more or less. What do we need to keep in our trailer? I know water buckets with lids and bungees, also first aid kit and extra lead ropes, a knife... what else do we need that we haven't thought about? Thanks....
> 
> Hoofprints your trailer is just about ready!!


I know, I'm so excited!!!  I'm also compiling things to keep in there, so those Eclipses better be water tight!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Extra tack! I've been to multiple shows where riders have had to borrow others' bridles, girths, halters, etc. because their horse broke theirs! I have an old bridle I no longer use that fits Sandie, so I'm throwing that one in there for sure! And extra buckets too...a muck bucket, mini pitch fork, water buckets, smaller feed bucket, and a medium sized bucket for diluting my liniment with water so I can sponge my mare off after a sweaty run on the xc course!


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

yes all idea's, I forgot about a broom and stable fork...I should remember that because that is my job when I trailer with someone else. Hey, did you get the step up or ramp? straigt or slant? Are you picking it up this weekend? Hav fun!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Got a slant load step up...getting it next weekend!! How about you? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

-saddle, multiple saddle pads, saddle cover, saddle bags(with small first aid kit, water, reflective vest and pocket knife)
-lunge rope, extra halter and lead, bridle w/snaffle, bosal set
-spare tire, hitch lock, trailer aid, lug wrench, screw driver
-hay bag with a flake of hay in it, 2.5 gal. bucket of water with lid
-very detailed horse and human first aid kit, easyboots for both horses, splint boots, shipping boots, 2 water bottles, granola bars,flash light, and a small blanket
-hoof rasp, clippers and gloves
-duck tape, 2 way snaps, brushes, hoof picks,scissors and fly spray 
-Helmet
I do have a lot of stuff in my tack room, but it really in tidy! Lol


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I will have to take a picture!
I have probably 12 headstalls, 
extra bits, 
6 saddles, 
saddle pads and blankets, 
tack box full of boots, extra billets, extra reins
bed and bedding....
fly spray, other grooming stuff
hammer, screw drivers, scissors... 
I am afraid to open my door sometimes as I have people as me when I will be opening up!!!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

We're picking our trailer up tonight! A used 2h Valley stock trailer, an '09, and it doesn't leave much room for "stuff," so we'll have to see how much I can pack in it while still leaving room near the escape door :twisted:. Flashlight, matches, duck tape, string/hay ties, first aid kits, and a hoof pick will be kept in it somehow.


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

more good ideas...thanks! Hoofprints...really excited for you, they told us 4-6 weeks. How many weeks did you have to wait for your trailer? We found a horse for my husband ( made the final desicion today) and figure it will be mid may or the week after when it is ready. Mid may would be 6 weeks.


----------

